# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  برای ارشد چی بخونم؟

## TheSETJ

سلام

دوستان من فارغ التحصیل مهندسی کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی هستم. در حال حاضر در یک مرکزی به شروع به کار کردم (فعلا در مرحله کارآموزی هستم). ساعت کاری حدودا 8 ساعت هست و 2 روز در هفته (5 شنبه و جمعه) هم سر کار نیستم. از اونجایی که بنده نهایتا تا 1 سال مهلت دارم که یا در کنکور شرکت کنم و قبول بشم و یا اینکه به سربازی برم، دنبال رشته ای برای ارشد هستم که در کنار کاری که ذکر کردم بتونم بدون اینکه خیلی تحت فشار قرار بگیرم، کنکور بدم و در دانشگاه هم دروسش رو بگذرونم.

اصلا مد نظرم نیست دانشگاه های سطح بالا قبول شم و حتی شاید تمام انتخاب هام هم مجازی باشه ولی خب می خوام تهران باشم. از لحاظ علاقه مندی به دروس مرتبط با ریاضی علاقه مندم و از سر و کله زدن با این دروس خوشم میاد. اگر شرایط کاری در بین نبود یا سربازی نبود احتمالا در یکی از گرایش های ریاضی ادامه میدادم ولی خب دروس ریاضی علیرغم علاقه مندی که دارم، زمان زیاد و حجم کار بالایی رو طلب میکنه. 

نکته آخر هم اینکه اولویت اول من اینه که بتونم به کارم برسم (تا مهارت لازم رو برای گرفتن پروژه و کسر خدمت بدست بیارم) و به همین خاطر دنبال رشته ای میگردم که در کنار کار بهتر بتونم باهاش کنار بیام. مدیریت رو خیلی ها با این شرایط پیشنهاد کردن. مطالعه مقدماتی درباره گرایش های ارش مدیریت داشتم ولی نمیخوام بدون فکر خودم رو محدود به همین رشته کنم و به همین خاطر هم از دوستان با تجربه ای انجمن خواهش میکنم من رو راهنمایی کنن.

جسارتا از دوستانی که راهنمایی میکنن خواهش میکنم که پاسخ خیلی کوتاه و یا خیلی بلند و طولانی نباشه.

----------


## gigabyte2052

سلام تو این انجمن بیشتر میتونن کمکتون کنن 

https://www.*manesht*.ir/forum/

اکثرا رتبه های تک رقمی و برتر در همین انجمن هستن اساتید کامپیوترن

----------


## TheSETJ

> سلام تو این انجمن بیشتر میتونن کمکتون کنن 
> 
> https://www.*manesht*.ir/forum/
> 
> اکثرا رتبه های تک رقمی و برتر در همین انجمن هستن اساتید کامپیوترن


بله. همزمان با اینجا، اونجا هم مطرح کردم. ولی اونجا هم پاسخی نگرفتم هنوز.

دوستان و اساتید این انجمن هم اگر افتخار بدن و راهنمایی کنن، خوشحال می شم.

----------


## .erfan.lo

مدرسان شریف................
تلففن دو تا شیش.......... :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## omid94

مدیریت نه مگه این که mba باشه.اگه زیاد مد نظرت درگیر شدن با ریاضیاته مهندسی صنایع گرایش سیستم که درسای کنکور ارشدشم به شما میخوره:ریاضی عمومی آمار و احتمال مهندسی تحقیق در عملیات اقتصاد عمومی

----------


## TheSETJ

> مدیریت نه مگه این که mba باشه.اگه زیاد مد نظرت درگیر شدن با ریاضیاته مهندسی صنایع گرایش سیستم که درسای کنکور ارشدشم به شما میخوره:ریاضی عمومی آمار و احتمال مهندسی تحقیق در عملیات اقتصاد عمومی


میگن mba به درد افرادی که تجربه کاری ندارن نمیخوره و عموما این اشتباهی هست که اکثر فارغ التحصیلای فنی مهندسی دچارش میشن و میرن mba. چیزی که مد نظر منه رشته ایه که در کنار کار و با توجه به محدودیت زمانی ناشی از اون بتونم بدون فشار زیاد بخونمش.

----------


## edward71

هوش مصنوعی خوبه و مهندسی نرم افزار، ظرفیت این گرایش ها هم بالاست و میتونید حتی به روزانه هاش هم فکر کنید

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## majids5

شبکه و هوش مصنوعی چطوره؟

----------


## TheSETJ

> هوش مصنوعی خوبه و مهندسی نرم افزار، ظرفیت این گرایش ها هم بالاست و میتونید حتی به روزانه هاش هم فکر کنید
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


من اصلا دنبال روزانه نیستم. با توجه به شرایطی که گفتم قصد اینه اگر بشه مجازی برم.

----------

